# Mandala Seeds - Hashberry Grow



## SnowWhite (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey all,

This is the start of my Hashberry grow journal....I hope you enjoy following this grow with me! 

This is 6 days in the life of 4 Hashberry seeds.....

The seeds:



4 seeds just planted straight in soil (Murhpy's multi-purpose with a bit of perlite):



Day 4 - All are out of the dirt!



Day 6 - Little Hashberry seedlings 

 

So far, so good!


----------



## SylvanElf (Sep 10, 2007)

Snow, lookin good so far! I will be following you the whole way and look forward to the final dried smoke, as will you I am sure!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a quick update....

Day 10 from seed, 7 Days out of the soil.....things are progressing nicely...


----------



## SylvanElf (Sep 14, 2007)

They are getting along very nicely. Get ready for the first growth spurt!


----------



## natmoon (Sep 14, 2007)

Hashberry is my next move forward i think so i will be looking in here a lot,i am especially interested in whether or not it lives up to its high resin and crystal claim as i want to crossbreed it with my own stuff.
All the pics and write ups ive seen on it look good so far


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 14, 2007)

You started on sep 4th right? Take a look in the sep 4th growers growjournal every now and then and let us know how your progress is in comparison. Keep up the grow!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 15, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Hashberry is my next move forward i think so i will be looking in here a lot,i am especially interested in whether or not it lives up to its high resin and crystal claim as i want to crossbreed it with my own stuff.
> All the pics and write ups ive seen on it look good so far


Sounds good man, thanks for stopping by 



valuablevariable said:


> You started on sep 4th right? Take a look in the sep 4th growers growjournal every now and then and let us know how your progress is in comparison. Keep up the grow!


Yep, I spotted the Sep 4th journal the other day.....I've alreadey posted  Should be interesting!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## SylvanElf (Sep 26, 2007)

'bout time for an update and some pictures.........

How are they doing?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 7, 2007)

long time no updates.....sorry about that.....here are some pics for you anyway....

It's day 34 from seed and they're doing just fine. They got a bit stunted and root bound in the old pots, but after potting them up they have really taken off.

The 4 in the middle are my hashberry's, the other 4 at the sides are some Satori clones.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking good so far dude,i cant wait to cross hashberry into my strain


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice plants. Keep up the great work. How do they compare to the Satoris at this stage?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Nice plants. Keep up the great work. How do they compare to the Satoris at this stage?


Thanks Sylvan, I'm v happy with them so far. Just wish I could put them in flower already, but I'll have to wait till my Satori's are done.

They are pretty similar to my Satori's so far to be honest. Maybe not quite as stretchy being more of an indica strain. But my Satori's started smelling good after just a couple of weeks vegging, whereas my Hashberry's are only just starting to smell now.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Looking good so far dude,i cant wait to cross hashberry into my strain


Thanks for stopping by nat. I wish I could breed some seeds man, but I just don't have the space. Good luck with yours though. What are you going to cross the Hashberry's with?


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 19, 2007)

Snow, we would love an update here too when you get a chance.


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 19, 2007)

Any thoughts to cloning these girls since they are going to be in veg so long?


----------



## r32 (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome, I think I may try some hashberry seeds as they are a seriously good buy right now!


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 30, 2007)

just got me a few hashberry, speed queen, and white satin seeds from mandala...


gonna watch this one!


----------



## natmoon (Oct 30, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks for stopping by nat. I wish I could breed some seeds man, but I just don't have the space. Good luck with yours though. What are you going to cross the Hashberry's with?


With my own indica and sativa hybrid strains


----------



## r32 (Oct 31, 2007)

Watching as well! I think I may pick up a pack of the hashberry to give it a go!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 31, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> just got me a few hashberry, speed queen, and white satin seeds from mandala...
> 
> 
> gonna watch this one!


me too, it's all the rage right now...lol

Plants are looking nice and healthy....I can't wait til you flower either


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2007)

Long time no updates....so here's a quick one.....

4 plants are now down to only 1 female, 3 males have been killed. This female went into my flowering space yesterday. She's looking great, bushy and tight with white pistils all over the place.

Not taken any clones from her as I would of liked as I'm away this week and wouldn't of been able to give my clones the daily attention they need when rooting.

I'll post some pics of her on Friday when I'm back in the UK. I hope she's ok for 5 days while I'm away. I gave her a real good feed/drink before I left this morning, so hopefully she'll be fine till Friday.


----------



## SylvanElf (Nov 5, 2007)

Could use some more pictures of her when you return too. With only one you should be able to devote some superior light!


----------



## DaKnoR (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I just got bout 20 seeds from my friend cus he was growing Hashberry at his pad and I have germed 10 of them so far, one is bout a week old then a halve week and others r just planted when i saw them germing today. I got some lil Chronic to but im just playing with it...This is my first grow so I really dont know much but i think im doin good cus they look the same as yours did in the begining...but y I posted was r there any tips I need to know thats special 4 hashberry gowing?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 7, 2007)

DaKnoR said:


> Well I just got bout 20 seeds from my friend cus he was growing Hashberry at his pad and I have germed 10 of them so far, one is bout a week old then a halve week and others r just planted when i saw them germing today. I got some lil Chronic to but im just playing with it...This is my first grow so I really dont know much but i think im doin good cus they look the same as yours did in the begining...but y I posted was r there any tips I need to know thats special 4 hashberry gowing?


Hey man.....well you need soil, light and water for sure! This really helps! LOL  But seriously, if you have not had a look at the Mandala seeds website, then go take a look. There is great information from the breeder on how to grow their strains. I've not done anything special myself, just do the basics right and you should be ok. Good luck with your grow man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 14, 2007)

So...... a long overdue update on my lonely Hashberry female. 10 Days of 12/12 today...

Another challenge has presented itself on this grow with having only a single plant in my flowering room. Humidity was down to 25% - 30%! Which I would been ok with for the last weeks of flowering, but not the first weeks. When I had 4-6 plants in there, my humidity was not a problem at all.

So I tried putting a bucket of water in the room with a bubbler going, thinking that this would do the trick, but it made little to no difference and I was quite surprised/dissapointed! So I've had to fork out for a humidifier to run in my room. I am now running at 45% RH, which is much better  Really, this should only be temporary solution until I get more plants back in there. But I like having a bit more control over my envrionment anyway. For environmental control I now have a variable speed 4" intake, 5" exhaust, Oil filled heater for the nights and now a humidifier as well! I'm currently running at 26-28 deg C and 45% RH lights on, and 17-20 deg C 45% RH lights off. Anyway, enough of that....

My Hashberry is doing ok, despite the very low humidity last week. When I got back home last Friday, she was very droopy, (should of set my dripper up! ) so I watered her immediately and she had perked back up by the next morning, but then I discovered how LOW my humidity had been all week!!

So here's some pics of her.....the first one is her 10 days ago (Day 1 flower)...the rest were taken this morning....


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 26, 2007)

*3 Weeks Flowering - 22 Days*


----------



## Wordz (Nov 26, 2007)

damn that's gonna be a fat plant, I just ordered hashberry,satori,and kalichakra. I've only heard good things about mandala. That has some serious bud formation for only 3 weeks in good job buddy


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea I was thinking of ordering some hashberry myself....Plants are looking nice!
Hashberry seeds are pretty cheap too, I was surprised at the low price. Made me happy to see.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Nov 26, 2007)

wow! look like hashberry might be one to try for me soon! looking really gr8 Snow-white,
i bet when that several foot cola is done you could knock sum1 out with it, haha looks like a club of weed!
Jolly


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments folks. Much appreciated. I'm really happy with my single Hashberry plant, she's doing great so far. I started off 4 and only got 1 fem. I wish I started more seeds now! It would of been great to have 4 or 5 of these beauties in my flowering room now. It's costing me a lot of electric for just one plant though, but I reckon she'll be worth it.

So here's some pics for you to enjoy. She's about half way done and will be ready for the start of 2008!


----------



## choppers4life (Dec 3, 2007)

freakin sick, i got satori that's going 2 b my outside grow this spring, my hashberry r on the way cant wait to grow them, urs look good


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 3, 2007)

choppers4life, Thanks for stopping by my journal man. I hope you enjoy growing your Mandala strains. I had bad luck (or genetics) with my Satori's and they hermied on me. Fucked everything up for me. I had mothers and clones that all had to be killed, so I'm still a little bitter about it all. It is a nice smoke though, just wish I did a better job of growing it. Hopefully you will do them some proper justice outside.

I just found another pic that I forgot to upload before......I love the bud shots!


----------



## mattao21 (Dec 3, 2007)

wow snowwhite that is a fat plant you got yourself there, hope she smokes well for ya

sits here drooling


----------



## natmoon (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking very nice mate cant wait to grow me self some of that hashberry


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 3, 2007)

How tall is that beaut?


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 3, 2007)

Sonofabitch. I think my only Mandala Blueberry is going to be a male. That is looking great!! Making me jealous and regretful...


----------



## choppers4life (Dec 4, 2007)

ya i got my hashberry coming, got satori,and speed queen on stand-by, from what i have read about mandala strains, people seem 2 like them, there next after my white widow grow, so many seeds so little time.lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments  Much appreciated.

gwarriror, she is only 60cm (2 ft) from the the soil to the top of the cola.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2007)

So another week has passed....god they go so quick....2 weeks and it will be x-mas. Unbefuckinglievable, but anyway.....back to the grow...

My lonely Hashberry has now been flowering 5 weeks today. 3 more to go  Can't wait to cut this one down. She's smelling lovely. Not too strong from a distance, but when you rub her buds and smell ya fingers, it's so fruity, not a berry fruity, more sour and citrusy, like grapefruit. So, so nice.

I will grow out some more Hashberry next year for sure, assuming she smokes good too. I still got 6 seeds in my stock 

Anyway, here's the 5 weeks pics. I think she's looking a little hungry and in need of a slightly stronger feed for the 6th week, then I'll back off. Gonna try a bit of Molases for the final 2 weeks me thinks. Just cos I have some in the cupboard and it's packed full of goodness, and I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

satori...mandela seeds....seems like this is a choice outfit and choice selection....awesome job man! they are totally sweet!


----------



## Wordz (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn I love how thick that plant looks, I germed 20 satori's and 19/20 sprouted so far and one had two roots that came out of the seed, very odd. In a month I'm gonna germ my hashberries and kalichakras


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn that plant looks good, great job.


----------



## BigBuddahBud (Dec 10, 2007)

nice tall healthy looking plants you got there .
damn i hopoe my plants can come out as good as that.


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea man Im liking the hashberry plant....Those seeds come at a great price too I noticed...on Dr Chronic.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks again for all the comments. She's fattening up v nicely and I really can't wait for her to be finished. Would of been so good to have some of this cured to smoke over x-mas, but that will just have to be my 2008 thing now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

looking purdy awesome! walk on! 


SnowWhite said:


> Thanks again for all the comments. She's fattening up v nicely and I really can't wait for her to be finished. Would of been so good to have some of this cured to smoke over x-mas, but that will just have to be my 2008 thing now.


----------



## BigBuddahBud (Dec 11, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks again for all the comments. She's fattening up v nicely and I really can't wait for her to be finished. Would of been so good to have some of this cured to smoke over x-mas, but that will just have to be my 2008 thing now.


lol
still got a beauty
smoke on man


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 17, 2007)

6 Weeks Flowering....she's really drained of N now and all the big fan leaves are pretty uniformly yellow. I suspect a lock out, but I've not tested my soil or run off, cos I'm lazy, so I can't be sure. But I'm not really bothered for the last 2 weeks, she just needs to rippen up a bit more now.

Despite her yellowing leaves, the buds are doing just fine. More and more red hairs every day. I just can't wait to chop her down now, but I'm going to be patient. Well I'm going to really try anyway. I suspect the level of my patience will depend on how long my current stash lasts! 

Here's the week 6 pics.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow....nice buds...and great pics...thans for posting those....really sweet...gonna have a very good holiday season.


----------



## zedragon (Dec 17, 2007)

fantastic(drool)lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 24, 2007)

Tahoe, Zed, thanks for your continued support guys, much appreciated as always ....it's all going nicely week 7....

I've had to cut some of the lower branches off or I'll run out of smoke and I just can't have that. Going to leave the rest to finish up for another week.

Here's pics of what I snipped off yesterday! I can't really get good pics of the plant now as she's hiding in amongst my Jack Herer's now, so I'll just post pics as I chop her down.

I'll be smoking this shit New Year! Nice 

Happy X-mas (Holiday) and a v happy and New Year to you all!  

SW


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 27, 2007)

No one liking my little early buds then? AH well......I do .......and I'm the only person who I do this for, so that's all that matters to me 

I smoked some of this shit yesterday and it's a v nice smoke, smooth and mellow, both in taste and high. I've grown some proper sensi bud this time so I'm well chuffed. You would not believe how many fucking seeds I've been pulling out of my bud from my last grow. And then when you miss one and crush it up in the grinder and smoke it by mistake....YUKKK That's what I hate the most! But I won't be getting any of that with my new bud 

What's left of my budding Hashberry really is just finishing up and she is very close to getting chopped now. Here's a few pics, she is just over 7.5 weeks flowering now....I've got a bit more room in my flowering space now as I've killed 3 x Jack Herer males that I had in there, leaving me with 3 Jack girls


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 27, 2007)

hey man...your early buds looked great....good to hear they were also a good smoke. the last pics are really amazing...thanks for sharing!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Tahoe....much appreciated mate. It is a pleasure to share  I just wish I could share the smoke too 

I snipped off 4 more nice little tight nugs this morning and then gave her a final drink of straight water. When she's totally DRY, probably Monday, I will chop the main cola. I can't wait any longer than that.

When my Hashberry is all smoked up, it's cold turkey until my Jacks are ready. Shouldn't be too much of a gap, but this Hashberry is kinda moreish, so it prob won't last very long into 2008!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

very very cool SW...just so I am hearing you....last drink of water today (Friday) and you figure to Monday she'll be dry? and you do this to "_force_" the plant to extract the last bit of energy and moisture into resin production? just wanna be clear...thanks man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> very very cool SW...just so I am hearing you....last drink of water today (Friday) and you figure to Monday she'll be dry? and you do this to "_force_" the plant to extract the last bit of energy and moisture into resin production? just wanna be clear...thanks man!


Thanks man. Umm, yeah, I guess. It just seems to be the natural thing to do for me. Seen as we want to dry the bud anyway. Doesn't make much sense to me to chop her while she is still drinking, so I'll just let her go dry. Whether this helps with the resin production or not, I don't really know. The buds I have cut already, were cut when she was dry. Then I watered her.

I'm actaully a bit disspointed with the overall resin production on this Hashberry to be honest. The Nirvana, Snow White that I grew earlier this year was much more sticky with resin. Like on the leaves as well and when I rubbed my fingers on the buds, they would literally stick together. Which you don't get that much with the hashberry. But it's still v nice, smells lovely and I'm well pleased overall.

I'm hoping my Jacks will be a bit more frosty though!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

yea...thanks man.....I've some others arguing about the merits of this dry up approach...and in my view....it would possibly reflect the natural sitaution that the plant will respond to ....the end of the season...dry up and die phase....and in order to max. protection the seeds etc. massive resin production in the response...whether seedless or not...the plant seems to respond to this stress in this manner.....I guess I'm gonna see for myself! cuz thats what I'm goona do.....walk on man! love your thread!


----------



## natmoon (Dec 28, 2007)

This is a perfect and beautiful picture +rep.
Excellent grow as far as i can tell.
You do have slight heat stress though on your younger plants tops


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yea...thanks man.....I've some others arguing about the merits of this dry up approach...and in my view....it would possibly reflect the natural sitaution that the plant will respond to ....the end of the season...dry up and die phase....and in order to max. protection the seeds etc. massive resin production in the response...whether seedless or not...the plant seems to respond to this stress in this manner.....I guess I'm gonna see for myself! cuz thats what I'm goona do.....walk on man! love your thread!


Thanks very much....best thing is to try it out for yourself, yeah! GL


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 28, 2007)

natmoon said:


> This is a perfect and beautiful picture +rep.
> Excellent grow as far as i can tell.
> You do have slight heat stress though on your younger plants tops


Nat, thanks very much man  You are the master of bud pics man 

Heat stress you say? Must of missed that, but it wouldn't surprise me. Now I've got my glass hood I've probably got her a bit close to the light. I'll check it more closely tomorrow and back the light off a bit. Cheers man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 31, 2007)

Well folks, it's been 8 weeks and I just can't wait any longer now or I'll run out of herb. I would of really liked to wait a few more days, perhaps leave her till Friday, but I really don't want to be without weed....so she just had to come down.

I'm very pleased with the final result though, just wish I had more of them, but I still have 6 seeds left, so I'll probably grow some again next year. This strain would make an excellent SOG grow. I could of had 9 of these girls flowering in my room easily, maybe even 12! I'll do it properly next time though!

Here are some final pics from this grow.....thanks to all who followed along the way!  

ohh....and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2007)

I love your journals SW. Those buds look beautiful; can't wait till your next journal!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

those are beautiful man......go forth and enjoy those fruits! hahahahahaha....so what's up next?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 31, 2007)

godspeedsuckah said:


> I love your journals SW. Those buds look beautiful; can't wait till your next journal!!!


Hey godspeed....thanks very much man. Glad you enjoy following my grows. I love to share with you all 

This one https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/34926-sensi-seeds-jack-herer.html is currently in progress at 2 weeks flowering now



tahoe58 said:


> those are beautiful man......go forth and enjoy those fruits! hahahahahaha....so what's up next?


Tahoe, thanks man. I sure will enjoy these buds a LOT! Your continued support is much appreciated mate  

What's up next? Well, as you know I have my 3 JH that are 15 days flowering today and I also have 12 of their clones in veg. So I will grow this lot out and then......

Well.......I think i'm gonna grow some Trainwreck, or Black Dominia, or maybe both!  I'll prob be keeping one of my JH clones as a mother....I think this is a strain I will want to keep in stock! 

An upgrade to a 600W digital ballast and new bulb is planned for early 2008 as well. I just need to sort my finances out a bit first.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

cool....I like the way you're thinking. sorry, yea I fogrot about your JH...that'll be nice.

I spent the better part of yesterday researching strains.....trainwreck is very high on my list.....as is black domina......I also found a cool one called Tanzanian Magic.....suppose to be a great sativa and reasonably pure.

I started putting tobgether potential breeding ideas.... the one I like right now is diamond head x black domina x cheese.......

this is gonna be a hobby well into my later years for sure....hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 31, 2007)

The Cheeeeeeeese!!! Now that's a UK classic and is also high on my list too. I would LOVE to get an original cutting. I know someone in my area has it, I just don't know exactly who that person is. Plus, I don't like to talk about my growing with ANYONE (excpet on here), so there is not much chance of me finding out without asking questions and that in turn will give my game away!  So it's very unlikey it will ever happen. Which is why I was so pleased to see Greenhouse now breed it 

So, so much to choose from.......I like your breeding ideas as well man. Nice  I'll have some of those seeds when they're ready 

I'll be posting an update on my Jack's later......please stop by and check 'em out!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

discipline....that is SO important is SO many aspects of life in general. Tell no one....no exceptions....discipline is critical. Cheers !


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 31, 2007)

train wreck could make me cum right in my pants!!!!! What a strong heady strain!!!! 

The grow and the buds are very nice what a cola on that bitch


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 31, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> discipline....that is SO important is SO many aspects of life in general. Tell no one....no exceptions....discipline is critical. Cheers !


Totally agree mate!  Sometime it's sooo hard to keep quiet....some guy was talking so much shit about growing weed up the pub the other week, but I just sat there quietly and sipped my pint......said nothing!! Felt v smug!!!



kayasgarden said:


> train wreck could make me cum right in my pants!!!!! What a strong heady strain!!!!
> 
> The grow and the buds are very nice what a cola on that bitch


Hey Kaya, nice one, thanks v much! 

I've never tried Trainwreck, or Black Dominia for that matter. But I have heard and read so many good things, 'cum right in my pants' is not a description I've come across yet, but I think it's the best!  So now that I'm growing my own weed......I'll just grow some for myself and cum right in my pants!! LOL


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 31, 2007)

i hear guys say that about cars but only weed plants can do that to me Seriously iv smoked alot of pot and never been that hight ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will not regret growing the train wreck


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

hahahahaha...cars...yea...and motors....and banshee screaming italian v12's.....or anything of the internal combustion nature that revs at 19,000rpm! hahahahaha....I love the plants too...really!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 31, 2007)

My grow list is crazy at the moment, I'm definitely going to start breeding. I have to with the parent stock I have.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

absolutely eh NGT....this is just so much fun....


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 31, 2007)

What I have at the moment in either seedling or seed form are trainwreck, nyc diesel, lemon skunk, alaskan thunderfuck, ak47, super silver haze, hash plant, sweet tooth, original bubblegum a bunch of landrace strains plus others I can't remember at time of press lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 31, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What I have at the moment in either seedling or seed form are trainwreck, nyc diesel, lemon skunk, alaskan thunderfuck, ak47, super silver haze, hash plant, sweet tooth, original bubblegum a bunch of landrace strains plus others I can't remember at time of press lol.


That's pretty much the cream of the crop for me mate. Bubblegum, that's another one REALLY high on my list as well. Shit!! Decisions, decisons!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

has anyone grown 0le47...supposed to be an old 70's strain....? or has anyone heard of P-91 that sold as purple 91?


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 31, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> has anyone grown 0le47...supposed to be an old 70's strain....? or has anyone heard of P-91 that sold as purple 91?


Nah man...never come across them myself. Sounds cool though


----------



## hardss (Jan 14, 2008)

It looks tasty!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey SW how is the smoke report on that Hashberry?


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 15, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:


> Hey SW how is the smoke report on that Hashberry?


See page 6


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

looks like good stuff


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome, sitting on some hashberry and jock horror from mandala. This is the perfect thread for me. Thanks!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 15, 2008)

hey all, thanks for all the comments folks! 

Yeah, the smoke is nice. Real smooth and mellow, I like it a lot. It's certainly not the strongest weed I've had, but it's lovely to smoke. Def a good day time smoke.

My only regret about this grow is not starting more than 4 seeds. Having only the one female plant is just not enough and it's nearly ALL gone already. I'm gonna be dry until my Jack's are finished (5 weeks ish!) It's going to be tough!!


----------



## KingOfBud (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive just ordered some hashberry after seeing this journal. I love the fat dense buds, so sexy. Cant wait to start these babies off


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 21, 2008)

man, what was the final yield? i cant find it!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 22, 2008)

KingOfBud said:


> Ive just ordered some hashberry after seeing this journal. I love the fat dense buds, so sexy. Cant wait to start these babies off


Thanks man, that's cool  Good luck with your grow. I think you will like the Hashberry.



beennoobed said:


> man, what was the final yield? i cant find it!!!


Sorry dude, I have no idea as I never weighed this grow I'm afraid. It was only one plant and it was never going to last me long, so I just didn't bother weighing it. It was over an Oz though, but under 2. Maybe just under 1.5 oz, as a guestimate.


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 22, 2008)

why dont people weigh the product?
i go around and see many journals and alot of big journals with people using bucket systems never post the final yield to plant ratio? yyYYYyyYYyyYYyYYyY????


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 25, 2008)

??????yyyyy??????


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 25, 2008)

Again, sorry man...I would of done if i had more than one plant and if I was planning on growing more of the same strain, but I'm not. So I didn't really care. And I started smoking it before it was properly dried/cured (needs must), so it would not of been an accurate weigh in anyway.

My Jack Herers will be weighed when done. But only cos I'm planning on growing this strain out to it's max potential and I want to know if anything I change in my grow methods improves my yield. So I will weigh plants when harvested wet and dry, but for comparison reasons only. I don't sell what I grow, so really, it doesn't matter to me what it weighs. As long as I have a BIG jar full of buds...it's mission accomplished as far as I'm concerned


----------



## beennoobed (Jan 25, 2008)

dude, ur right, smoke on man, but plz weight ur shyt!!!...lol... cuz for real, when we watch a journal and see your success of growing and being able to smoke is a great accomplishment already but to see how you did it, follow what you did and not see how much it weighs? see if you told us how much it weigh, some out there could been like hey, i got 3 oz from my hashberry, try this this this that that that...but of course your setup IS NICE!!! im gonna post some pic of my dwc stealth cabinet soon, as soon as i can find my USB cord for it!....


----------

